# Matching MG TF silver?



## fergusor (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've recently bought a 2003 MG TF in Starlight Silver.

I was told if had a scratch repaired on the front drivers wing and on inspection it looked OK. But I was driving past a window on Sunday and I can see it's a lot darker than the rest of the car.

I just wanted to ask if you think it's going to be possible to get the wing sprayed again but this time properly matched so I can't tell it's been done.

If it can't be matched I'm going to sell the car as I'll never be happy with it.

Thanks,
Richard.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

fergusor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've recently bought a 2003 MG TF in Starlight Silver.
> 
> ...


If it was just a scratch repair it might be that it's now had too many layers of laquer which has darkened the panel. For it to be resolved now they would need to sand back to primer and repaint then clear laquer over the top, should be able to match it yes.


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver can be tricky and dosent match as well if it isnt blended into an adjacent panel.
Should be possible to match finish though with a correct paint mix and if the paint work is sprayed correctly.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had a couple of bits done on mine and they matched it nicely. Any decent bodyshop should manage it.


----------



## fergusor (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, but can I just confirm something... I'm concerned about this panel matching thing.

Firstly the whole wing has been resprayed for this so called scratch repair so when I look at it in a window or at an angle the whole thing is a different colour. Here's a pic:










I called a body shop the other day and told them that the front wing is darker and I asked them if they resprayed it would it be a good match. They said it would but would blend it with the door.

Now my concern is that I'll still be able to tell the wing is a different shade of silver but instead of a clean line of different shade it'll progressively blend with the door... is this right or will the panel look to be the same shade as the door and when I see it in a window or different light it'll look the same as the rest of the car.

This is a car I want to keep forever so want it to be right... if it's going to look different I'll have to sell it and get something with matching panels.

Please put my mind at rest


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

A decent bodyshop would be able to match it properly. I've never seen a panel that far off before on a silver car, and you can't tell me that every silver car I've seen has had an immaculate history of no dings, repairs or paint...!

S


----------



## fergusor (May 23, 2010)

It is a shocking paint job as well, looks like they've painted it from a spray can. 

If it can be matched I'll be much happier with it, and start paying it some attention.


----------

